# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  I am looking for a Villa that sleeps 8 in Ocho Rios

## Ebonyfoxx07

:Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## roots

http://www.pineapplecoveresort.com/

----------


## Sista Whistle

www.airbnb.com

----------

